# Random stabbings.



## Brian King (Apr 9, 2016)

How one man’s tortured path led to a stabbing rampage in downtown Toronto | Toronto Star

Some security video of a man randomly attacking (stabbing) strangers in Toronto. Interesting to note the 'non-violence' look of this violence and the lack of build up, pre-interview that is common with the usual social and asocial type of attacks. Luckily these kind of sprees are rare. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 9, 2016)

Text book knife defense stab.


----------



## Lameman (Apr 9, 2016)

All the more reason to assume that everyone is out to get you. Wait, no, don't do that.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 9, 2016)

Lameman said:


> All the more reason to assume that everyone is out to get you. Wait, no, don't do that.


The only good thing about the stabbings in that video is that it was only one stab.  That lady who was stabbed in the iphone was blessed. The phone broke the knife.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 10, 2016)

god damn if you would be an eye-witness here, watching him with his big knife dancing around the street, what would you do? throw the biggest stone you find? get in your car and hit this creep?
well yes, from the wise point of view shouting to warn other people, run to a safer place and calling the cops would be the right thing. but this stuff makes me just angry.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 10, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> god damn if you would be an eye-witness here, watching him with his big knife dancing around the street, what would you do? throw the biggest stone you find? get in your car and hit this creep?
> well yes, from the wise point of view shouting to warn other people, run to a safer place and calling the cops would be the right thing. but this stuff makes me just angry.



I would shoot him.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 10, 2016)

i often forget that every american has guns. when seeing it from my window at least i could grab my bow and arrow and try with it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 10, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> i often forget that every american has guns. when seeing it from my window at least i could grab my bow and arrow and try with it.



I'm not answering for every American. The question was 'what would YOU do' and that is the question I answered. Others will need to decide for themselves what they will do.


----------



## Buka (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel badly for Shawn O'Neill, the perpetrator. Poor man should be forced to live in the homes of the Ontario Review Board. Preferably in their kitchens.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 10, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> god damn if you would be an eye-witness here, watching him with his big knife dancing around the street, what would you do? throw the biggest stone you find? get in your car and hit this creep?
> well yes, from the wise point of view shouting to warn other people, run to a safer place and calling the cops would be the right thing. but this stuff makes me just angry.


Knowing me I would probably do something stupid which would cause him to focus on me.  I would probably follow him while keeping my distance, this way I could warn others that he has a knife.  I would probably engage if I could find some kind of object that I could use to disarm him.


----------



## Buka (Apr 10, 2016)

If I saw him, I'd stop him. I'm not saying I'd stop just anybody, but I would him. Shoot him or run him over.
I carry a knife, too, been training with it for over a decade. Wouldn't feel the least bit badly about stopping him with a knife. Some might feel sorry because he has mental health issues. I care not one little damn. Not one. I'm really tired of seeing mental health people getting a free pass for violence.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 10, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm not answering for every American. The question was 'what would YOU do' and that is the question I answered. Others will need to decide for themselves what they will do.


its clear but that sounds like a common american cowboy.  well at least this came to my mind since u.s. gun laws are lax and when your president wants to change it (for a vast number of good reasons) the lobby takes over.
no offense.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 10, 2016)

Buka said:


> Some might feel sorry because he has mental health issues. I care not one little damn. Not one. I'm really tired of seeing mental health people getting a free pass for violence.



i agree totally! we all are like machines and powered by hormones. it can't be that some criminals have a privilege of fools for having a different hormonal balance than you and i. wanna see someone who doesn't have some kind of mentally issues. be it claustrophobia, washing hands more often than necessary or being afraid of flying or whatever. also we all had horrible moments in our life, without killing others due to stress syndromes.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 10, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> its clear but that sounds like a common american cowboy.  well at least this came to my mind since u.s. gun laws are lax and when your president wants to change it (for a vast number of good reasons) the lobby takes over.
> no offense.


Oh boy. Trust me, you do not want to bring politics, especially gun laws, into the forums. Pretty sure those were banned for here, and things got extremely heated before then.


----------



## Lameman (Apr 10, 2016)

If I had to stop him, (and I would have tried had I been there) I wouldn't use a weapon. My hands are my weapons, I even use them when I go hunting. Besides, I wouldn't want the cops, or some cowboy, to show up, mistake me for the attacker and shoot first. No weapon and I am likely to be taken for another victim. Mostly, this thread just reinforces my irrational fear of being attacked. I don't even let my own mother walk behind me. Probably need some counciling...


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 10, 2016)

Lameman said:


> If I had to stop him, (and I would have tried had I been there) I wouldn't use a weapon. My hands are my weapons, I even use them when I go hunting. Besides, I wouldn't want the cops, or some cowboy, to show up, mistake me for the attacker and shoot first. No weapon and I am likely to be taken for another victim. Mostly, this thread just reinforces my irrational fear of being attacked. I don't even let my own mother walk behind me. Probably need some counciling...


What do you hunt?


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd Poison him


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 10, 2016)

Lameman said:


> I wouldn't use a weapon. My hands are my weapons,


for me.  Not that good to call my hands weapons. If I was I probably wouldn't admit it for legal reasons.  No matter how good I am.  I would probably always explain my successful defense against an attacker as something that I just got lucky with, scared for my life, didn't know if he was going to keep attacking me if I stopped.  Then I would hope none of the legal people would read any of my posts here lol.  But seriously, nothing is guaranteed. Which brings me to me using a weapon.
If a person has a knife and I have the option of using a weapon, then I'm going to use one.  Just because a guy is mentally ill doesn't mean he doesn't know how to use a weapon and I rather not find that out the hard way.

I'm little less likely to use a gun.  1. because I'm black, so having a cop show up on the scene while I'm standing with my gun pull may not turn out good for me.  That's just a reality for me. 2. In the U.S. if that person is running away from me then shooting that person in the back is not an option.  If I see him trying to stab someone else I might be able to shoot, but then there's a risk that I may hit the other person.  If that person jumps out of the way of the knife and runs into my line of fire and I hit them instead then it's not going to look good for me.  Then you have those laws about firing a gun within certain boundaries.  That's just too much for me to think about.  In any self-defense situation I always want to make sure that it's known that I'm defending myself.

There have been cases where a person with a gun fired on the public, where one of the victims in the crowd had a gun but didn't try to return fire.  When asked by the news media why he didn't fire back, he said he didn't want to risk hitting bystanders and he didn't want to be mistaken as the person that was firing on the public.

In some cases the choice to use a gun is easy and then in others it's just plan messy.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 10, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> I'd Poison him


lol... the ability to poison a man that's running around.  yeah I'm going to stay away from you lol.  You got a kit of poison darts? don't stick yourself.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 10, 2016)

Lameman said:


> If I had to stop him, (and I would have tried had I been there) I wouldn't use a weapon. My hands are my weapons, I even use them when I go hunting. Besides, I wouldn't want the cops, or some cowboy, to show up, mistake me for the attacker and shoot first. No weapon and I am likely to be taken for another victim.


Where exactly do you live? Asking because the people I know who lived in areas where gangs are very present are also the people who have never been out of the city (NYC & Jersey City). As far as I know, only one of them even knows how to swim, let along hunt.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 10, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> You got a kit of poison darts? don't stick yourself.


Something like that


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 10, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> Something like that


 lol  lead poisoning?


----------



## Lameman (Apr 10, 2016)

I haven't been hunting for a while now, but born and raised in the country. Mostly small game, rabbits, squirrel, etc. I like to stalk deer too. They are fun to spook, but never had the heart to kill one. I can be a ghost when I want to be. And the hunt is more fun then the kill. As for gangs, they are everywhere. ****, supposedly, the amish have organized crime. Where are there not gangs? Very small town, and chances are they still have gang connections. And, for the record, I was never in a gang. Finally, my hands become weapons when I choose to use them as such. When I punch a man, my fist is a weapon. Of course, I only fight in self defence and only as much force as the situation demands. Unless I'm sparring, but that's different.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 11, 2016)

I never thought I'd be saying this, but we should all learn George Dillman's Chi Ball for situations like this.

See someone stabbing a random person down the street, want to help but don't want to risk getting stabbed or shooting an innocent bystander?  Throw a chi ball.  Hopefully the perpetrator is a believer and doesn't know how to counter it with his tongue and/or toes.  

How's a good a time as any to get those half moons in your fingernails.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 11, 2016)

Awww you wrote it before I did. I was thinking chi balls too. So I'll go with option B...
Get close to him and unleash "THE HURTICAIN".


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 12, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> Awww you wrote it before I did. I was thinking chi balls too. So I'll go with option B...
> Get close to him and unleash "THE HURTICAIN".



Chi ball first, then follow up with a Hurticane.  Just hope no one tries to help and accidentally gets caught in the middle of all that whoopass.


----------



## Paul_D (Apr 12, 2016)

The thing that I found most striking was the total lack of awareness of the two people who were stabbed.

Particularity the women who had ample time to see him walking erratically, acting strangely, carrying something in his hand.


----------



## Lameman (Apr 12, 2016)

People don't pay attention, especially in a big city. I pay attention because of my paranoia. Can't watch the video on here, but in the pictures, the jogger clearly sees the attacker and ignores him. Did they not see the threat, or were they still in denial?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lameman said:


> If I had to stop him, (and I would have tried had I been there) I wouldn't use a weapon. My hands are my weapons, I even use them when I go hunting. Besides, I wouldn't want the cops, or some cowboy, to show up, mistake me for the attacker and shoot first. No weapon and I am likely to be taken for another victim. Mostly, this thread just reinforces my irrational fear of being attacked. I don't even let my own mother walk behind me. Probably need some counciling...


He's got a knife, and you'll voluntarily go at him unarmed?  Do me a favor, keep a list of your next of kindness in your wallet. It'll simplify notifications afterwards. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lameman (Apr 12, 2016)

Ahhh, I'm an organ donor, even if I lost it would save lives.


----------

